# ICE Machine has started.



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Well looks like we may have the best ice weve had in 20 years. Calling for 18 below here this week even some day temps Below. And ice reports yet?


----------



## weasel (Mar 25, 2007)

maybe I will get to go out on erie this year last time I went is when the Ice broke up over by the reefs I was fishing by mouse we did quit well but when we came in the 4 wheeler was throwing up a 4 inch wake my but was puckered all the way in until I got back to the parking lot that wont happen again. hopefully this will be the year for some good ice . so much for globel warming lol!


----------



## homerun (Nov 22, 2009)

Make sure you're really careful on the big lake. With the recent thaw, there was alot of slush ice. With the snow on top of that providing insulation, the ice will not be good until the temps fall more.


----------



## da-animal (Aug 19, 2010)

Also just cause it's cold don't mean everything, there are some strong currents that eat the ice away quick so be careful


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

viper1 said:


> Well looks like we may have the best ice weve had in 20 years. Calling for 18 below here this week even some day temps Below. And ice reports yet?


SBI & MBI islanders are fishing ! ice thickness all over the place 3" to 8" 

Some even crossed from MBI to SBI today


----------



## DancinBear (Apr 21, 2009)

Went to a farm pond yesterday. Ice was 1 inch thick. Be careful 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

How does someone who has no ice fishing equipment and no means of getting on the ice. Go about finding an outfitter that supplies all equipment and can get you on safe ice to fish??? Thanks


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Call a guide Bluewalleye, they are a dime a dozen this time of year. Just check around for different rates. May have to wait till the end of the month though cause the ice isn't good between catawba and SBI.


----------



## stex1220 (Mar 23, 2009)

I don't ice fish Erie but this also good to see for all my other spots...


----------



## Sculpin67 (Dec 11, 2007)

Anyone know how the ice looks near Cleveland? Are Edgewater or 72nd open?


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

Sculpin67 said:


> Anyone know how the ice looks near Cleveland? Are Edgewater or 72nd open?


As of yesterday, ramps are locked in. 72nd area is all ice. Edgewater has ice around the marina and beach, but open water just off shore


----------



## addicted to fish (Jan 14, 2012)

thinking of going after work on fri. . how thick is ice? hope to check with auger tomorrow. and vex and rod of course.


----------



## addicted to fish (Jan 14, 2012)

went to edgewater today after work . accessed marina east of concession stand. tried at boat launch but was under construction for new docks.was told to move on! so we did.drilled twenty holes or so .six inches or so with three to four inches of clear. kind of soft on top close to shore little scary at first but drilled every ten feet as I went. going tomorrow after work to try for the evening. anyone interested ? any input on the matter is cool!always looking for a downtown spot .cant always make the trip to the islands


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

Looks locked up to me ? Well almost


----------



## hoppy63 (Feb 5, 2011)

Boy......just one more arctic blast........minus the wind!!!!!looks good now


----------



## Sculpin67 (Dec 11, 2007)

I_Shock_Em said:


> As of yesterday, ramps are locked in. 72nd area is all ice. Edgewater has ice around the marina and beach, but open water just off shore


I'm hoping that changes today. I need to dunk my lower unit in the water and run it, to winterize. I used my boat until about two weeks ago. I was hoping to take a little ride tomorrow.

Anyone have an update? No ice in view on the crib cam.


----------

